
Twitter CEO Admits Company Didn’t Fully Grasp Abuse Problem - snake117
http://variety.com/2018/digital/news/twitter-ceo-abuse-1202714236/
======
joeblubaugh
I mean, what crap. There were people inside the company, including me, who
could easily see what was going on since the early days of GamerGate. We were
repeatedly asking executives at all hands meetings and other places why more
progress wasn’t being made on dealing with abuse. We were volunteering
ourselves to help - the various “working groups” and abuse “task forces” that
Jack spun up were comically under-resourced, but it’s not because he couldn’t
see what was happening. We saw, and the executive team failed to hear and to
act.

------
mesozoic
Twitter seems to be the epicenter of echo chambers for every different
combating ideology in the world. Probably best for the world for them to just
shut down.

~~~
yoz-y
And be replaced with what? I still think that Twitter is the best avenue to
get in touch with companies and, otherwise unreachable people.

